# Advice on Malin Head to Mizen Head.



## Cringles (2 Feb 2013)

I already searched the forum history & found some good info. But I'm wondering if anyone on the forum has done it recently & still has a record of their route? I'm just looking for someone's route to use as a guide, & I'll change it to fit myself. Some of the maps I've found, it looks like people cycling through fields & over lakes at times!

Also slightly confused by people cycling on a Dual Carriage or Motorway? It would be my first tour if I go ahead with it. I have no experience in planning routes, so I'm not sure if people are using Google maps to plan their route road by road.


----------



## avsd (2 Feb 2013)

Have a look at
http://www.clicsargent.org.uk/event/malin-mizen-cycle
and
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malin_to_Mizen

Google is your friend !


----------



## barnesy (3 Feb 2013)

Hi,

I have done this a few years ago, I live in Belfast and got a bus to Derry, I then cycled up to Malin Head Hostel pretty easy, stayed the night and started at Malin Head the following morning. My route was as follows:

Monday 7th June - Bus to Derry then to Malin Head (http://www.malinheadhostel.com/)

Tuesday 8th June - Malin Head to Omagh (65 miles) B&B

Wednesday 9th June - Omagh to Carrick on Shannon (70 miles) (An Oiche 00353868365220 22euro)

Thursday 10th June - Carrick on Shannon to Kinvara (82 miles)(http://www.anoige.ie/hostels/doorus-house 0035391637512 17euro)

Friday 11th June - Kinvara to Tralee (98 miles)(Finnegans Hostel - 00353667127610 - 15 euro)

Saturday 12th June - Tralee to Bantry (75 MIles) B&B

Sunday 13th June - Bantry to Mizen head then to Skibareen (57 miles) Bus to Cork Then Bus to Belfast

Total - 447 Miles

I didnt bring a tent and any time i stayed in a Hostel i was pretty much the only person there, not good new for Irish tourism in the height of summer. The riding was easy and the people friendly. This was my second trip in Ireland, the previous year i set out to cycle round the coast of Ireland from Belfast. 

Tralee to Bantry was the best day, it had 3 big climbs including Molls Gap, The Gap of Dunloe and The Caha Pass, some of the nicest riding ive done in Europe. The last stretch from Bantry to Mizen was windy, it could easily be done in 5 days but i enjoyed the pace of these days. I was going to cycle to Skibareen from Mizen but i was offered a lift by a woman from Dublin who was dropping her Husband off at Mizen for his Mizen to Malin and as he took a bike and gear out of the car i could put mine in. Couldnt have asked for a better bit of luck.

It can be done more direct, from Kinvara i cycled through the Burren and on to Lisdoonvarna, this allowed me a second chance to see the Cliffs of Moher. I took the ferry form Kilimer to Tarbert and enjoyed a near 20mph average to Tralee. Hostel in Tralee was crap, too noisy for a good sleep but the town was lovely. Theres a nice camp site in Tralee over the river. 

I followed the guide on crazy guy here, even phoned the author when i got stuck in Bantry, the hostel he uses doesnt exist anymore.

As for cycling on the roads, carriageways in the south usually have a full lane sized shoulder which is perfect for cycling on. I really enjoyed this short trip. Motorways are out of bounds but the carriageways and minor roads are perfect

If you need any further advice let me know


----------



## bikepacker (3 Feb 2013)

I did it last year, here are my diary notes: http://www.bikepacker.co.uk/irelandtour.html


----------



## Salcey Rider (26 Jan 2015)

Cringles said:


> I already searched the forum history & found some good info. But I'm wondering if anyone on the forum has done it recently & still has a record of their route? I'm just looking for someone's route to use as a guide, & I'll change it to fit myself. Some of the maps I've found, it looks like people cycling through fields & over lakes at times!
> 
> Also slightly confused by people cycling on a Dual Carriage or Motorway? It would be my first tour if I go ahead with it. I have no experience in planning routes, so I'm not sure if people are using Google maps to plan their route road by road.


 
Hi, I have just started planning for this ride, we will be doing it in July - how did you get on? Have you got any good tips to share?


----------



## Cringles (26 Jan 2015)

Salcey Rider said:


> Hi, I have just started planning for this ride, we will be doing it in July - how did you get on? Have you got any good tips to share?



Really wish I could help. I've still yet to do it! Only been away once since this post. I've a 2 day trip up to the North coast planned. I was thinking of doing another trip around the boarder of just N. Ireland first, before I do Malin to Mizen. I'm actually hoping to do this in July myself. Still planning the route. Only got as far as Sligo :O I know I want to visit the Father Ted house, so I think that's what's slowing me down, trying to find places to visit. Struggling between when to wild camp, when to camp/shower :P


----------



## robing (26 Jan 2015)

I did mizen to malin last summer as part of a round Ireland tour starting in rosslare and finishing in Belfast. It was a fantastic ride. Just plot your own route, it's simple enough. Highlights for me were the Burren in County Clare and connemara.


----------



## Cringles (27 Jan 2015)

*Can't for the life of me find a 1:25,000 scale map of Ireland. Instead they want to sell you a map for each county. Not really convenient at £5+ a map.*


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2015)

Cringles said:


> *Can't for the life of me find a 1:25,000 scale map of Ireland. Instead they want to sell you a map for each county. Not really convenient at £5+ a map.*


http://maps.osi.ie/publicviewer/#V1,591271,743300,0,10
Try for the Bartholomew series of maps
Why do you feel the need to go to 1:25000? You'll end up carrying to many maps, showing your route in too much detail. Detail that will simply pass you by once on the road.
I have the entire route from Dublin to Foxford, County Mayo and Dublin to Shannon, County Clare in the Discovery Series, 1:50:000. You'd be over the area covered by the Discovery Series map within a day. Its not worth it. For areas your interested in fine. Every road is shown, even the roads to no-where. I've had the luxury of both time on my hands & knowing the route, to try some of these roads to nowhere. Simply for the view.
Check the link, and the roads that can be seen on a 1:25000 scale map can clearly be seen on a the Discovery Series. Not as clear on the screen as it is on the map. The older maps, from the link given, also show roads that no longer exist and they won't show the motorways. Worth bearing in mind. It might explain why some appear to have traveled through fields though




 *Area covered by Discovery Series *
Road wise. The motorways are signed, as they are here, making it all but impossible to get on one by accident. Dual carriageways, there is often a slow lane/crawler lane used by heavier traffic. You should be fine on those.





Five maps would cover either route above.

One point worth noting is that there is a mixture of distance signs. Kilometres being the main one, Miles being a secondary distance indicated. Speed limits are in KPH, so not as high as you may think


----------



## Cringles (3 Feb 2015)

As someone who's never used a map before, I'm a bit nervous just relying on my GPS, so I just picked 1:25000 for a safe bet. Never thought of all the pages. 1:50:000. will do just as well as you say, thanks for your input, really helpful. I'm now thinking of just hugging the west coast, & once I reach the bottom, come back home via the East Coast. I live in Co. Armagh, & in May I'm spending a few days cycling around the borders of N. Ireland with a quick visit into Donegal & up to Malin just to see it. It's about a 400 miles route, so it'll be a good practice run 

Suppose if I just keep the ocean to my right, I'll eventually find home.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2015)

Would you be thinking of cheating and catching the "Shannon Dolphin" or will you be staying on dry land?


Check the Great Western Greenway 
and the 
Dublin to Galway cycle route out


----------



## Cringles (3 Feb 2015)

I'll stay on dry land, unless random adventure grabs me! I've only planned as far as Sligo so far. Then I thought, I really have no idea what this island has to over in terms of epic views. I see pictures of mountains & tunnels carved into mountains & I think, I want to see it all. That's why I want to tour in Ireland first. Lived here all my life, hardly seen any of it. Some of the pictures I've seen of other peoples tours are amazing.

I got as far as thinking ''I want to see father teds house'. Then this smaller trip in the North distracted me. Defiantly going to look into that Western Greenway. I want to go somewhere where no one else is, no cars, no people. I wanna feel like I'm miles from anyone, chasing that sound of silence  Then I'll chase a pint in every town \o/


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2015)

They tend to be the roads marked in Yellow, for going where you've little chance of meeting anyone.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2015)

If you're staying on dry land, how you planning on getting to the Isle of Man?


----------



## Cringles (3 Feb 2015)

Never really had any intentions of going to the Isle of Man. Just Ireland North & South for now. Then Scotland at some stage. This will be my big tour. Even the 400 mile route I've planned for the North & Donegal is big for me.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2015)

Cringles said:


> Never really had any intentions of going to the Isle of Man. Just Ireland North & South for now. Then Scotland at some stage. This will be my big tour. Even the 400 mile route I've planned for the North & Donegal is big for me.


You'll not be seeing Father Teds' house then.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2015)

Foxford. Birthplace of the founder of the Argentinian Navy.


----------



## Cringles (3 Feb 2015)

Eh? Father Ted house is in Co. Clare.


----------



## jags (8 Feb 2015)

if you get the weather you will enjoy the tour,if you get lost just ask people are very friendly well most of them.
bring your tent a bike lock and water proofs,doesn't rain as much as people say it does but better to be looking at them than looking for them.have fun.


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> Foxford. Birthplace of the founder of the Argentinian Navy.


Its a small world, my ancestors hail from the area between Foxford and Swinford and our namesakes were important Navy people too


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2015)

HLaB said:


> Its a small world, my ancestors hail from the area between Foxford and Swinford and our namesakes were important Navy people too


Any fishing done on the River Moy, In Foxford?


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> Any fishing done on the River Moy, In Foxford?


Probably illegal fishing


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2015)

HLaB said:


> Probably illegal fishing


Ever do any yourself?


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> Ever do any yourself?


Not my self but my uncle goes that way nearly every year.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2015)

HLaB said:


> Not my self but my uncle goes that way nearly every year.


This place would be familiar to him then.


----------



## Cringles (6 Mar 2015)

Started planning the route out on google maps. Bit frustrating when the browser crashes! So far, my approach to accommodation is ''find it on the way''. What is everyone else's approach? Do you plan somewhere to stay every 50-60 miles? Or just using common sense, tiredness. daylight etc then start looking for camp grounds or B & B?

The route I'm planning is basically from Malin Head to Malin Head.


Impossible to plan a route with Garmin Connect or Google maps. Lost 2 hours planning just from Malin Head to Kilkee, just for both to crash when saving.


----------



## jags (9 Mar 2015)

just wing it you'll be fine.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2015)

What sort of accomodation are you looking at?


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2015)

Have you tried first planning on a map, splitting it into legs and saving each leg of the trip!
Daily finish points, areas/points of interest.


----------



## jags (10 Mar 2015)

on the west coast righ up to galway theres plenty of campsites BnB hostals,after that not sure i only got as far as galway.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2015)

Sligo will be the worst for camping(wild) in. Landowners not too happy with people on their land.
Consider locating camping areas before you start feeling tired.

One point worth noting, if you are planning on using "L" class roads. Watch out for mobile checkpoints on the main roads, "R" & "N". When in operation, more traffic tends to take to the back roads.


----------



## Cringles (10 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried first planning on a map, splitting it into legs and saving each leg of the trip!
> Daily finish points, areas/points of interest.



I have thought of that, & I think I will do that, just so I can have aback up if map reading fails. 400 mile segments would be fine. So far, I've planned as far as Kilkee. I'm aware of plenty of places to stay, but also wanted to avoid any rushing to get to somewhere to sleep. As much as important as sleep is ha. I just want to escape the feeling of 'be here at this time'.

So far, my route is mostly back roads & N roads. I'm hugging the West coast pretty closely. I'll post a picture up once I finish the route to Cork. I'm now rethinking the Malin to Malin again. Keep changing my mind.

Unsure if this link works for anyone but me. http://www.plotaroute.com/route/43792


----------

